# Back to basics



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Racer has recently decided to make his own decisions. I don't have to come inside, I don't have to go in my crate, I don't have to take jumps, etc. On the advice of my friend & trainer we're going back to puppyhood & earning food. Simple stuff like leave it, touch & watch. You can still decide to do what you want but wrong choices don't get you ground chicken. Never fear, I would never starve my dog but we've lost some of our bond lately. Hopefully this will help us get it back.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

can't recall how old racer is? is this the teenage years syndrome?


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just another intelligent devious spoo with a mind of his own. He will always have his own agenda but with your "back to basics" methodology he will learn to co-operate with you. Poodles are good team players. Try not to lose the team identity. Sort of like "Racer and I we're the "A" team" and "Now Racer you and I are going to do this or that" He plays his part (for treats etc) and you play yours and the game goes on LOL.
Eric


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

He's just over 2 & I wouldn't say he has the terrible 2's but is certainly running his own agenda. I'm always telling students not to be afraid to take a step back. Guess I'm taking my own advice now lol


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

:clap: Good for you. I raised Sugarfoot with this regime; in my "100 Days" video you can see him resisting raw chicken necks until he gets his cue. The "It's Yer Choice" game, and the whole routine. He totally gets to choose what he wants to do...but lo and behold, when he makes the choices I want him to, wow all sorts of good stuff happens! It takes a certain amount of patience and manipulation of the surroundings sometimes, but it has resulted in a clever and thoughtful dog who likes to work with me.

Are you doing "Ruff Love," by any chance?

Be strong--you'll get your team mojo back!

--Q


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm not familiar with "Ruff Love". I'll look into it.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's the book:

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Ruff-Love-Relationship-Building-Program/dp/1892694069[/ame]

To do the whole regime as described here is extreme, but I have used *many* aspects of it. I like a lot of Susan Garrett's stuff.

--Q


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The possibility of poodles going off the reservation never seems to end. Lily also has been a bit of a thumbing my nose at you girl recently too. Some of it is stress from the lousy ring two weekends ago, but some of it I also think is boredom flowing from the long winter. She too is on a tough love, NILIF regime for the time being.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You all are reminding me that I have to do a bit of NILIF with Timi too - at home I tend to let her get away with things too much - it just cracks me up when she "yells" "no I won't" at me lo!
She does however do a great "wait" for her dinner, even when I leave the room. It is mostly the "come" at home that she has been arguing with me about...


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks Quossom for the recommendation! I bought Ruff Love and it is exactly the guidance I need for a teenager. I wish I had had it from puppyhood!


----------

